# The Ga'Hoolian Chaw



## Lili (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, this is a club based entirely on the Guardians of Ga'Hoole series. And by that I mean only those who've read the books can join, obviously.
Shall I start a members list? I think I shall.

President
NightDaemon

Members
Cryptica
Darksong

Also, to get a conversation started....
1)How do you feel about the Guardians of Ga'Hoole movie, Legend of the Guardians(omg Jim Sturgess=Soren :D)?
2)Who's you favorite character?


----------



## surskitty (Apr 14, 2010)

I read a bunch of the books in middle school and sort of liked them.  I found the one who used "big words" infuriating, though.

Don't know what I'd think of them now.


----------



## Lili (Apr 14, 2010)

James said:


> I found the one who used "big words" infuriating, though.


Otulissa, by any chance?


----------



## surskitty (Apr 14, 2010)

Quite possibly.  If she's the one who kept giving definitions, then yeah, that's the one.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 14, 2010)

I remember reading these books, although I don't plan to reread them at the moment. Count me in.

1) A movie? No one told me about that!
2) Can't remember :<


----------



## Lili (Apr 14, 2010)

They showed it during the previews before How To Train Your Dragon. It may be in others, but it's already on YouTube.
Cryptica, you are accepted.

1)Jim Sturgess is Soren?! Guy that played Elrond in LotR is Grimble?!! :D
2)Most likely Gylfie or Digger out of the owls, and Namara McNamara/Hordweard or Gyllbane out of the dire wolves. Gylfie's a supportive best friend to Soren, Digger's so philosophical, Namara's vengeful and strong, and Gyllbane's just so depressing that I had to feel bad and love her.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Apr 16, 2010)

I've read the first eight, and will continue once I finish rereading Warriors...

1. It looks awesome, hope they don't change the plot too much. Percy Jackson
2. Otulissa. She's so obnoxious, and yet it's hard for you to not like her.


----------



## Darksong (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd like to join too!
I've read Guardians of Ga'Hoole, of course, but not recently...
I didn't see the preview  for the movie, or at least I don't remember it.

And my favorite character was either that great gray owl, or Gylfie.


----------



## Lili (Apr 21, 2010)

Darksong said:


> And my favorite character was either that great gray owl,


Twilight?

And you are accepted.


----------

